# taking in pants at the waist - how much is okay?



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

Generally speaking, how much can pants be taken in at the waist before it either gets cost prohibitive at the tailor or destroys the lines of pants? I have found several pairs of pants on eBay from time to time that I would love to have, but the waist size is usually too large for me.BDB


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it depends on the pants. I wouldn't go more than 3-4 inches, but considering I haven't had this issue in a while (as I get fatter and fatter as I grow older).


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I think 1-2" is really the limit. After that it all goes to hell. A recut is probably in order then. I have about 4" to lose from my midsection; goal is 36 from 40. I'm not really sure what will happen at that point. MW, where I got several pairs of wool slacks and suits will do whatever alterations or recuts are necessary (of course for a fee the first time, then lifetime guarantee and no charge). I don't know what I will do about slacks I bought elsewhere; Dockers and other khakis will be problematic.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I believe 2" is the general rule.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Frank aka The Minotaur said:


> Dockers and other khakis will be problematic.


I think khakis can be worn somewhat on the baggy side with out a problem, too much though is not good.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

I was thinking 2" would pretty much be the maximum. I wear a 34 and I always find 38's that I would love to have. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

mpcsb said:


> I think khakis can be worn somewhat on the baggy side with out a problem, too much though is not good.


Good point. And being cotton, fortunately they shrink. Moreover, I wear them a bit long to hedge against the shrinkage, so I _should_ be good to go.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

*On the other hand any thoughts on how much to let out?*

My problem is that I tend to put on weight. How much can a waist be let out without totally screwing up the way the rest of the trousers fit? Also, even though some quality Khakis, such as Bills, have alterable waists...but I'm told that letting out cotton pants will always show in the seat. My weight tends to go up and down so I keep several sizes on hand...but my closet is packed. Any comments?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

no more than 2"


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

tripreed said:


> I believe 2" is the general rule.


Correct.


----------

